# Ash Borer



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Google map pic of my yard.It's pretty amazing what you can see.Main part of my grove is ash trees and you can see them dieing off

https://www.google.com/maps/@43.7024889,-95.7489576,117m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Google map pic of my yard.It's pretty amazing what you can see.Main part of my grove is ash trees and you can see them dieing off
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@43.7024889,-95.7489576,117m/data=!3m1!1e3


Coincidental that you mentioned this.....I was in the river bottom bushogging some wheat in a food plot this evening getting ready for Dove season and I noticed that my ash trees along a waterway really took a hit this year. Their days are very numbered now. I hate that as they are wonderful shade trees.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, bought some property across the dirt road from the main farm, mainly to keep anybody from building on the corner as the rest of the property along the dirt road is flood plain, got a 4 acre woods with it, I'm guessing the east 200 foot of the woods is 90 percent ash and they are all dead, maybe 1 in 15 attempted to put leaves on this spring but they are bare now.

Does make good firewood, but still hate to see em die. Sooner or later people have to realize it's way too expensive in both jobs and diseases to keep importing crap from China. The official name is the Emarald Ash Borer, most likely came in some piss poor pallets loaded up with piss poor excuses of products from the PRC.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My neighbor planted 10,000 ash trees some years ago as part of a government program for marginal farmland reclamation. His plan was to have them mature as part of his retirement funding.

Last year, he was informed by the NRCS that he will probably have to destroy them if and when the emerald ash borer makes it here.

No reimbursement, no support, etc.,----looks like he'll be working 'til he's 90.

Ralph

We can thank Bill Clinton for his secret trade agreement with China in 1995. Sure has help me and my neighbor!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It seems that most of the detrimental pests in the US have come from Asia....the mites that have been so destructive to honeybees are compliments of PRC. And now the Oaks are being hit by some asian pest. Maybe thats their plan.....defoliate the US?

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

We lost our ash trees so long ago, that not many are even standing any more, rodding off at the ground if they haven't been cut for firewood.

Larry


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Some back ground and a time line on the emerald ash bore.

http://emeraldashborer.info/


----------

